# Brennweiten: Wann ist es was?



## Leugim (13. Juni 2004)

Hi Ich hab mich mal nach einer Digitalspiegelreflex umgeschaut und hier im Forum jede Menge Hinweise gefunden...
Die EOS 300 D wirds wohl werden... Hauptsächlich des Geldes wegen.
Nun ergeben sich da bei mir ein paar Fragen zur Objektiv auswahl...

1.) Zwar steht ja in der Objektiv Beschreibung immer eine Brennweite, allerdings steht manchmal auch dabei, dass sich die Brennweite um einen gewissen Faktor verändert, wenn das Objektiv an eine Kleinbildkamera angeschlossen wird....
Die EOS 300D ist eine solche, allerdings wird sie teilweise mit einem Objektiv verkauft, dass speziell für die 300D konzipiert worden ist... Muss ich da auch die Brennweite mal 1,6 nehmen oder nicht?

2.) Ich hab bei technikdirekt ein Angebot gefunden, in dem die EOS 300D mit zwei Objektiven verkauft wird... muss ich da jetzt auch mal 1,6?
Angebot 

3.) In Hamburg ist der Preis statt den eher üblichen 1099€ auf 999€ runter...allerdings nur mit dem "standard" objektiv "EF-S 18-55mm 1:3,5-5,6" von Canon mit 18-55mm Brennweite. Lohnt es sich da das obengenannte Angebot mit zwei Objektiven zu wählen oder rechtfertigen 150€ mehr das zweite Objektiv nicht?

Ich sitze in Argentinien fest und da gibt's solche Kameras nicht (jedenfalls nicht zu solchen Preisen und schon gar nicht mit der Auswahl) und müsste einen Freund in Hamburg bitten sie mir zu kaufen... Von daher habe ich keine Möglichkeiten, die Objektive direkt in der hand zu halten, um sie wenigstens im Geschäft auszuprobieren....
Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## DerBerliner (13. Juni 2004)

Hallo Leugim,

zu 1. und 2.) was Du wahrscheinlich meinst ist der Faktor der angesetzt werden muss, wenn das Objektiv an eine Kamera mit einem Sensor der kleiner als das Kleinbildformat ist, angesetzt wird. 
Grundsätzlich gilt, dass die Brennweite immer dieselbe bleibt ! Der Hinweis mit dem Faktor ist nur dazu da besser einschätzen zu können welcher Bildausschnitt (richtiger: Bildwinkel) zur Verfügung steht.
Ergo ist bei solch einem Verlängerungsfaktor (hier 1,6x) ein etwas engerer Bildausschnitt vorhanden bzw. anders ausgedrückt: Es sieht aus als wenn man herangezoomt hätte.

Man spricht von einem Standardobjektiv wenn der Bildwinkel in etwa dem Eindruck entspricht den wir mit unserem Auge auch haben. Bei Kleinbild ist das dann etwa 50mm, bei Mittelformat 80mm, usw. Du hast also etwa denselben Bildeindruck wenn Du an einer KB Kamera ein 50er und an einer MF Kamera ein 80er verwendest.
Und wenn Du jetzt an der 300D denselben Eindruck haben willst musst Du halt ein ca. 30er nehmen.

Was das "konzipieren" für die Kamera anbetrifft: Da Sensoren eine etwas andere Struktur als Filmmaterial haben ist ein Punkt der herkömmliche von digital gerechneten Objektiven unterscheidet, dass die digital gerechneten eine höhere (dem Sensor angepasste) Zeilenauflösung haben. Damit wird verschiedenen (negativen) Effekten entgegengewirkt und eine bessere Bildqualität erzielt. 

Darüber hinaus sind der verfügbare Brennweiten Bereich und der Bildkreis der Kamera angepasst. Bildkreis bedeutet: Damit keine schwarzen Ecken zu sehen sind, darf der Bildkreis (sozusagen die "Ausgabe") nicht kleiner sein als die Diagonale des Sensors. Ist etwas kompliziert das Thema, hoffe es aber einigermassen verständlich rübergebracht zu haben.


----------



## Leugim (13. Juni 2004)

*danke*

Das der Brennpunkt an Ort und Stelle bleibt war mir schon klar. Was ich nur nicht wusste ist, ob ich, wenn ich ein Weitwinkel Objektiv haben möchte, davon ausgehen kann, dass ein 15-55mm Objektiv auch bei "meiner" Kamera als Weitwinkel wirkt, oder ob ich dann da in den Superweitwinkel Bereich greifen muss, um mit der Kamera einen Weitwinkelbereich aufnehmen zu können.
Offensichtlich müsste ich das dann machen...

Würdest du mir denn vom Angebot abraten oder lohnt es sich für 150€ mehr das zweite Objektiv mitzunehmen?


----------



## DerBerliner (13. Juni 2004)

Hi,

ja man muss bei den aktuellen DigiSLR´s in der Tat noch zum Superweitwinkel greifen um einigermassen weitwinklig arbeiten zu können.

Zu dem Angebot kann ich leider nicht viel sagen, ausser dass ich bei Canon Gehäusen immer (egal ob digital oder analog) zu den Original Objektiven raten würde. Einzige Ausnahme sind die "Edel-Modelle" der Dritthersteller. (z.B. die Sigma EX Reihe).

EDIT: Hab mir gerade noch mal das Angebot mit den 2 Objektiven angesehen. Also da würde ich in der Tat eher abraten.

Von den billigeren Tamrons, Tokinas und Sigmas kann ich nur dringend abraten. (kein falscher Ehrgeiz, schlicht schlechte Erfahrungen)

Davon, ab würde ich auch bei Canon Objektiven eher zu den höherwertigen raten, sprich die L Serie, die kosten zwar Ihr Geld sind aber "rundum" besser.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wenn der Preis eine Rolle spielt, Ein preiswerteres Gehäuse, dafür ein besseres Objektiv.

Für was möchtest Du denn die Kombo einsetzen ?


----------



## JuRrAsStOiL (16. Juni 2004)

http://www12.guenstiger.de/gt/main.asp?produkt=319675
899;- lohnt sich immer bei guenstiger.de vorbeizuschauen...


----------



## Leugim (17. Juni 2004)

*DANKE*

SEEEEHR guter Tipp....
Hab sie mir gleich dort bei Mediamarkt bestellt und hab das Schnuggelchen seit Gestern..... Ich leg sie nie wieder aus der Hand! Die Automatik allein ist schon super... Und dann noch die Möglichkeiten den zu focusierenden Bereich einzustellen.... einfach Genial.... Die Sportaufnahmeschwierigkeiten, die viele zu haben scheinen, kann ich nicht teilen... Hab natürlich gleich von einem Freund Tennis-Aufnahmen gemacht :-D
Einfach nur der HAmmer...... Ich hab's mir anders überlegt... Ich brauche gar keine Freundin


----------



## DerBerliner (17. Juni 2004)

Na dann Herzlichen Glückwunsch und viel Spass.....


----------

